

The 'Haves' show less empathy than 'Have-nots' - thedoctor
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44084236

======
rick888
"In fact, he says, the philosophical battle over economics, taxes, debt
ceilings and defaults that are now roiling the stock market is partly rooted
in an upper class "ideology of self-interest."

Are they factoring in all of the people that aren't rich that want to raise
taxes exponentially on the wealthy? How about the people using our welfare
systems that could easily go out and get a job?

The wealthy already pay a ton in taxes. Some may have less empathy, but I just
don't buy that overall, they are less empathetic.

"They think that economic success and political outcomes, and personal
outcomes, have to do with individual behavior, a good work ethic"

This is a slap in the face to everyone that does work hard and is successful.

I stopped reading here.

